# Болит поясница



## любимая (3 Окт 2018)

Болит поясница отдающая в правую ногу,онимения,покалывания,сударги,мурашки в правой ноги и конечности


----------



## La murr (4 Окт 2018)

@любимая, Галина, здравствуйте!
Когда появились боли?
С чем связываете их появление?
К врачу обращались? Снимки (МРТ, рентген) делали?


----------



## любимая (4 Окт 2018)

Появились они у меня давно но так сильно не болело сейчас она очень сильно болит не даёт ходит!появились после родов на нервном почве и ребёнка всегда поднималась на руках 8 мес кт делала грыжа С4-С5 позвоночнике больше всего мучают онемение и сударги правой ноги и конечностей!неврологу обращалась направил нейрохирургу


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Окт 2018)

Боли в ноге, а КТ делали шейного отдела?


----------



## любимая (4 Окт 2018)

Нет поясничного отдела позвоночника грыжа С4-С5


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Окт 2018)

Снимки покажите.


----------



## Evpatiy (4 Окт 2018)

любимая написал(а):


> Нет поясничного отдела позвоночника грыжа С4-С5


в пояснице нет таких позвонков там S и L,а C эт шейный отдел  (cervicales)


----------



## любимая (4 Окт 2018)

Не знаю я кт поясничного отдела позвоночника делала


----------



## La murr (6 Окт 2018)

@любимая, Галина, покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь


----------

